# mTESE in Glasgow - which consultant / hospital?



## Hertsgirl (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi all

My DH had a biopsy 5 years ago with Mr Underwood at Ross Hall hospital in Glasgow.  We now know from the results that only a small biopsy was taken from the left testicle, and taking advice from a specialist in London we've been advised to go on Clomid and book in for a mTESE early next year to see if any lurking swimmers can be found.

We want to have treatment at GCRM so having the mTESE in London isn't an option as any swimmers would likely be too fragile to freeze, so we're looking for recommendations of urologists/consultants who offer the MTESE procedure up here in Glasgow.  Have any of your DH's had this treatment?  If so, who did you use and what kind of results did you have?

Thank you so much

xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

my dh had Pesa procedure carried out with Mark Underwood at the beginning of the year in the Nuffield, perhaps he would be able to do this also xx


----------

